# Nomear Depressões no Forum MeteoPT.com



## Rog (1 Abr 2008 às 00:09)

*Nomear Depressões*

À semelhança do que faz o Instituto de Meteorologia da Universidade Livre de Berlim (MIFUB- Meteorologischen Instituts Freie Universität Berlin) com a nomeação de todos os ciclones e anticiclones que afectem o centro da Europa, surgiu a ideia de nós por cá no Forum também nomearmos as depressões que cruzam a zona territorial portuguesa. 

A utilidade de dar nomes a depressões prende-se com um melhor registo e arquivo histórico quer no forum quer na wiki actualmente em desenvolvimento, e até com a maior facilidade de recordar o evento pelo nome, do que pela data. 


*Excepções*

- Ficam de fora depressões que evoluam para subtropicais ou tropicais quando o Centro Nacional de Furacões de Miami (NHC) as decidir nomear. 

*Critérios*

- Não serão nomeados os anticiclones (são conhecidos pelo local onde estão localizados), nem depressões que pelas suas características não representem risco, ou a sua intensidade ou natureza não o justifique

- As depressões devem ser nomeadas quando estão em zona territorial portuguesa, ou fora desta, caso as suas frentes activas ou instabilidade associada atravesse o território 

- Nomear apenas depressões em situações reais com dados que assim o justifique e não apenas baseadas em previsões/hipóteses 

- As depressões que possam nos afectar, e sejam nomeáveis, podem ser sugeridas e discutidas por todos, embora a decisão final de a nomear só seja dada pelos administradores, moderadores ou até alguns membros por sugestão dos administradores de forma a evitar excessos. Serão considerados dados como pressão atmosférica, intensidade do vento, precipitação, instabilidade, etc.


*Lista de nomes*

- Cada ano terá uma lista de 23 nomes escolhidos pelos membros do fórum mais participativos nos 3 meses que antecederem o lançamento da lista. 

- Os nomes escolhidos pelos membros, devem ser nomes próprios portugueses de pessoas no feminino ou masculino e não nicknames ou abreviaturas. 

- Excluem-se os nomes ou apelidos dos próprios utilizadores. 

- Alguns nomes podem não ser aceites pelos admins/mods do forum, caso exista alguma intenção provocatória, polémica, partidária ou outra que entendermos não adequada... Nesse caso será pedido ao membro que sugira outro nome.

- As letras disponíveis para nomes são as seguintes, e nenhuma poderá ser repetida: A B C D E F G H I J L M N O P Q R S T U V X Z


*Membros a indicarem nomes*

- Os nomes serão escolhidos por 22 membros + 1 pelo administrador do forum

- Os membros que poderão sugerir nomes foram os 22 mais participativos no forum entre as 00:00 de 1 Janeiro 2008 e as 23:59 de 31 Março, e que são assim os seguintes:

01. Mário Barros
02. AnDré
03. Gilmet
04. vitamos
05. Vince
06. Rog
07. spiritmind
08. Gerofil
09. Dan
10. HotSpot
11. algarvio1980
12. JPS Gaia
13. Daniel_Vilao
14. Brigantia
15. Minho
16. Luis França
17. MSantos
18. iceworld
19. miguel
20. nimboestrato
21. dgstorm
22. jpmartins 

*Suplentes*

23. ajrebelo
24. henriquesillva
25. psm


*Submissão dos nomes*

- Todos os membros acima indicados receberão ao longo do dia de hoje (Terça-feira) um email com pelo menos 4 horas de antecedência dando conta das instruções e do tópico onde poderão indicar o nome da vossa escolha. Esse tópico será criado quando for enviado o email mas manter-se-á fechado até à hora exacta que inicia o processo. Certifiquem-se que o email do MeteoPT.com não vai parar à caixa de spam do fornecedor do serviço de email.

- A atribuição será pela ordem de resposta no tópico, ou seja, se dois utilizadores escolheram nomes começados por exemplo por "A", é aceite apenas a primeira resposta, devendo o outro utilizador de imediato sugerir outra nome começado por outra letra ainda disponível.

- Tenham em atenção que quanto mais próximo do final da lista de letras do abecedário disponíveis, mais provável será que essa letra e respectivo nome não venham sequer a ser usados até ao final do ano.

- Existe um prazo limite para submeter o nome que é das 23:59 da próxima 5ª feira. Se algum ou alguns membros não o submeterem nesse prazo será dada essa oportunidade aos suplentes também acima indicados.

*Notas*

- Esta é uma iniciativa interna do fórum MeteoPT.com, e não deve ser entendida como uma lista oficial de nomes para tempestades

- Se com o tempo virmos que são necessários ajustamentos esses serão feitos.

- Pedimos desculpa aos membros que ficam de fora, mas isso aconteceria fosse qual fosse o processo e este método acabou por ser um dos que considerámos mais aceitável. 


*Equipa MeteoPT.com*


----------



## Rog (1 Abr 2008 às 13:29)

A submissão de nomes é feita neste tópico a partir das 21:00 de hoje até às 23:59 da próxima 5ª feira. Todos os membros em questão foram agora avisados por email para o caso de ainda não terem tomado conhecimento desta iniciativa. Este tópico agora fica encerrado sendo aberto à hora indicada para recepção de nomes por ordem de chegada. Alguma dúvida podem também responder ao email ou enviar MP à administração.


----------



## Vince (1 Abr 2008 às 21:00)

Está aberto a submissão de nomes, encerra 5ªfeira às 23:59


*Lista em actualização:*

*A*ndrea
*B*alduína
*C*ristina
*D*ulce
*E*smeraldina
*F*abiana
*G*ertrudes
*H*elena
*I*olanda
*J*oana
*L*aura
*M*iriam
*N*eptuno
*Ó*scar
*P*aula
*Q*uélia
*R*ita
*S*andra
*T*ifão
*U*lisses
*V*entura
*X*ana
*Z*uleica


----------



## vitamos (1 Abr 2008 às 21:00)

C     -    Cristina   (A minha muito paciente namorada...    )


----------



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2008 às 21:01)

M - Miriam (em honra á minha irmã)


----------



## AnDré (1 Abr 2008 às 21:01)

D- Dulce 

("Solta a Dulce que há em ti!" Expressão usada em análise matemática III. Era/É o pânico das Dulces... 
E pareceu-me óptimo para o nome de uma Depressão cheia de força!)


----------



## Dan (1 Abr 2008 às 21:02)

H - Helena


----------



## Gerofil (1 Abr 2008 às 21:09)

G - Gertrudes


----------



## Rog (1 Abr 2008 às 21:23)

E - Esmeraldina


----------



## miguel (1 Abr 2008 às 21:36)

S-Sandra (a minha maior amiga)adrt


----------



## Luis França (1 Abr 2008 às 21:41)

O - Óscar   (um peixe guerreiro...)


----------



## João Soares (1 Abr 2008 às 21:51)

N-Neptuno


----------



## Minho (1 Abr 2008 às 21:57)

P - Paula


----------



## iceworld (1 Abr 2008 às 22:04)

A-Andrea


----------



## Brigantia (1 Abr 2008 às 22:15)

B-Balduína


----------



## ACalado (1 Abr 2008 às 22:17)

T- Tifão Deus grego que simbolizava o elemento Ar em sua forma mais furiosa, os furacões


----------



## MSantos (1 Abr 2008 às 22:44)

J-JOANA (a minha irmã)


----------



## João Soares (1 Abr 2008 às 22:44)

Z-Zacarias ou Zeus


----------



## Relâmpago (1 Abr 2008 às 23:13)

Olá a todos

Só por curiosidade. Os nomes dos membros são escolhidos periodicamente?


----------



## Vince (1 Abr 2008 às 23:25)

Relâmpago disse:


> Olá a todos
> 
> Só por curiosidade. Os nomes dos membros são escolhidos periodicamente?



A lista de nomes de depressões é escolhida anualmente, ou seja, agora estamos a fazer a lista de nomes de 2008. Obviamente que a lista de 2009 será preparada em finais deste ano, antes de começar 2009, mas como só agora se lançou esta iniciativa, para 2008, vamos começar apenas em Abril.

Os membros que podem indicar um nome para uma depressão são os que nos 3 meses que antecederam a submissão dos nomes foram os mais activos no forum, traduzindo, número de post's. Foi esse o critério adoptado.

De ano para ano, os nomes de depressões do ano anterior não poderão ser indicadas no ano seguinte, terão que ser outros, eventualmente em ciclos ainda a definir, tal como no NHC repescam nomes de 6 em 6 anos, mas retirando do activo todos os ciclones que de alguma forma foram importantes. Este pormenor é importante, porque estejam todos preparados para o facto de que a boa maioria das depressões nada ter para recordar no futuro. Apenas uma ou outra serão recordadas. Se tanto. Tal como há nomes do fim da lista que provavelmente nem vão ser usados até ao fim do ano.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Abr 2008 às 23:28)

F- Fabiana ( uma amiga de longa data mas tem um mau feitio)


----------



## dgstorm (1 Abr 2008 às 23:51)

I - Iolanda ! (Nome com cheirinho Africano)


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Abr 2008 às 00:25)

RITA , que tem história...


----------



## Administrador (2 Abr 2008 às 01:00)

*L*aura.


----------



## iceworld (2 Abr 2008 às 01:16)

Era mesmo A de Andrea e não de Andreia 
Se der para alterar agradeço senão para o ano há mais!!


----------



## Vince (2 Abr 2008 às 01:18)

Quélia


----------



## HotSpot (2 Abr 2008 às 08:05)

Atrasei-me fiquei com o fim do alfabeto 

X - Xana


----------



## jpmartins (2 Abr 2008 às 09:26)

Que atraso  já sobram poucas.

U-Urano (deus grego que personificava o céu).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Abr 2008 às 11:55)

*Ventura*.


----------



## Vince (2 Abr 2008 às 12:07)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Z-Zacarias ou Zeus



Então, isto é assim ? Chega-se aqui e vota-se duas vezes  
Agora que faltava uma pessoa e já não havia letras é que reparei. Por isso este fica sem efeito, ficas apenas com a 1ª que indicaste, Neptuno.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Abr 2008 às 12:13)

Zuleica - "Árabe. Roliça, Robusta"

E pronto lista encerrada


----------



## Vince (2 Abr 2008 às 16:29)

Está então finalizada a escolha dos nomes. 
Obrigado a todos pela rápida participação. 
Há 3 nomes que não constam da Onomástica portuguesa: Neptuno, Urano e Tifão, de qualquer forma como é a primeira vez que se faz isto acho que não há problema a não ser que algum dos que os escolheu queira trocá-los, mas não é obrigatório.


*A*ndrea
*B*alduína
*C*ristina
*D*ulce
*E*smeraldina
*F*abiana
*G*ertrudes
*H*elena
*I*olanda
*J*oana
*L*aura
*M*iriam
*N*eptuno
*Ó*scar
*P*aula
*Q*uélia
*R*ita
*S*andra
*T*ifão
*U*lisses
*V*entura
*X*ana
*Z*uleica


----------



## vitamos (2 Abr 2008 às 16:36)

E assim se faz história no MeteoPT


----------



## jpmartins (2 Abr 2008 às 17:14)

Vince se achares por bem trocar Urano, coloca Ulisses 
A letra U n dá para mto mais


----------



## Gerofil (2 Abr 2008 às 19:36)

Vince disse:


> A lista de nomes de depressões é escolhida anualmente, ou seja, agora estamos a fazer a lista de nomes de 2008. Obviamente que a lista de 2009 será preparada em finais deste ano, antes de começar 2009, mas como só agora se lançou esta iniciativa, para 2008, vamos começar apenas em Abril.



Porventura, já agora, não será mais correcto começar apenas em Setembro, fazendo corresponder ao início do ano hidrológico em Portugal? Entre 1 de Setembro e 31 de Agosto do ano seguinte … O Verão é usualmente calmo no surgimento destas depressões em Portugal Continental.


----------



## Rog (2 Abr 2008 às 22:29)

Gerofil disse:


> Porventura, já agora, não será mais correcto começar apenas em Setembro, fazendo corresponder ao início do ano hidrológico em Portugal? Entre 1 de Setembro e 31 de Agosto do ano seguinte … O Verão é usualmente calmo no surgimento destas depressões em Portugal Continental.



Esta é uma iniciativa que trará com certeza algumas dificuldades práticas por se tratar da primeira experiência, por isso pensamos avançar agora por forma a ir limando algumas arestas. 
Em qualquer mês do ano poderá surgir alguma depressão que possa merecer interesse. Ter uma lista anual, de Janeiro a Dezembro, pareceu-nos o mais indicado. 
Embora estivéssemos a pensar nesta ideia desde Dezembro, só agora decidimos avançar e organizar a forma como se efectuaria. 


“Em Abril, águas mil” até nem é um mau mês para começar...


----------



## AnDré (2 Abr 2008 às 22:37)

Rog disse:


> Esta é uma iniciativa que trará com certeza algumas dificuldades práticas por se tratar da primeira experiência, por isso pensamos avançar agora por forma a ir limando algumas arestas.
> Em qualquer mês do ano poderá surgir alguma depressão que possa merecer interesse. Ter uma lista anual, de Janeiro a Dezembro, pareceu-nos o mais indicado.
> Embora estivéssemos a pensar nesta ideia desde Dezembro, só agora decidimos avançar e organizar a forma como se efectuaria.
> 
> ...



Também concordo que se deva fazer a primeira experiência ainda este ano. Para quê esperar mais? Até porque apesar de teoricamente já estarmos no primeiro mês do semestre seco do ano hidrológico, as previsões indicam que possamos vir a levar daqui a uns dias com a pressão mais baixa registada neste 2008.
Parece vir aí uma "*Andrea*" pronta para fazer das suas!


----------



## iceworld (3 Abr 2008 às 00:18)

Venha lá a menina dos meus olhos


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Abr 2008 às 23:43)

Tenho uma pequena duvida...

Nomear FRENTES???


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Abr 2008 às 23:58)

Se nomeassem tempestades organizadas como Gotas Frias e nao todas e por paramentros... AGORA FRENTES OU MEROS BURACOS FRIOS


----------



## Vince (4 Abr 2008 às 00:21)

]ToRnAdO[;66504 disse:
			
		

> Se nomeassem tempestades organizadas como Gotas Frias e nao todas e por paramentros... AGORA FRENTES OU MEROS BURACOS FRIOS



Não percebi, ninguém está a nomear frentes, estamos a nomear *depressões*, à semelhança do que outros fazem e que achámos boa ideia também fazer cá. Está bem explicado no início do tópico se te deres ao trabalho de ler. 
E já agora, Gota fria é uma expressão portuguesa para um tipo de *depressão*. E as frentes estão também sempre associadas às *depressões*. Buracos frios desconheço o que será isso, só conheço os buracos negros no espaço, tens por aí algum documento que me esclareça sobre o assunto?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Abr 2008 às 00:25)

Vince disse:


> Não percebi, ninguém está a nomear frentes, estamos a nomear *depressões*, à semelhança do que outros fazem e que achámos boa ideia também fazer cá. Está bem explicado no início do tópico se te deres ao trabalho de ler.
> E já agora, Gota fria é uma expressão portuguesa para um tipo de *depressão*. E as frentes estão também sempre associadas às *depressões*. Buracos frios desconheço o que será isso, só conheço os buracos negros no espaço, tens por aí algum documento que me esclareça sobre o assunto?




'Buracos Frios' --Termo agora inventado para Gotas Frias de fraca intensidade...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Abr 2008 às 00:29)

Rog disse:


> *Nomear Depressões*
> 
> 
> *Critérios*
> ...



Frentes derivadas de depressoes...


----------



## HotSpot (4 Abr 2008 às 09:38)

]ToRnAdO[;66520 disse:
			
		

> Frentes derivadas de depressoes...



Qual é a dúvida tornado?!?!?! Isto significa que não é necessário o centro barometrico da depressão atravesse o continente ou ilhas para ser nomeada. Basta que alguma frente associada a determinada depressão nos atinja. Não compliques


----------

